# Sweet Potatoes



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I didn't even know they bloomed!


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Tell you the truth,,, I did not know they bloomed either. This year they planted about 150 acres next to my hives. They are loaded with purple blooms and the bees are all over them.
About 40 miles south is Vardaman, Ms. which is called the sweet potatoe capital of the world but sweet potatoes are new to my neck of the woods.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I always plant a few potato plants, but have never seen bees on the flowers. From what I've read, potatoes cross pollinate and also self pollinate, so pollen is produced, but I'm not sure about nectar.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

They worked my potatoes this year.


----------

